# Fresh Smoked Atlantic Kingfish



## roadkill cafe (Sep 22, 2013)

Went deep sea fishing last Thursday and a friends daughter caught a really nice Kingfish (King Mackerel). About a 30-35 pounds. Being it's a pretty strong fish, they only wanted a couple of the bigger pieces and gave the rest to me knowing I have a smoker (lucky me!). It was filleted with the dark (strongest) meat removed already (less work for me is better). Was trying to decide which brine to use. My usual or something new and decided to try Mr. T's Hot Salmon Brine being Kingfish is about the same as far as how oily IMO. Only made a couple tweaks. In the brine a couple hours now and praying the rain stays away until LATE tonight. Rain + Very Little Covered Overhang + MES = Words I Can't Say Here. Will cook at 190* with some pecan (pronounced _pee-can_) pellets in the AMNPS until they hit 145*. Will update the pics as it goes.

*Went on the Kaizen out of Jupiter (FL) Inlet                  It was a beautiful morning heading out of the inlet*













IMG_0626.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 22, 2013





  













IMG_0631.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 22, 2013






*Fighting that bad boy!!*













IMG_0635.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 22, 2013





  













IMG_0657.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 22, 2013






*My best friend's son hooked up on this Sailfish right as the King was brought in. His first time deep sea fishing (Lucky SOB). Practiced CPR (Catch, Photograph, Release) with this one.*













IMG_0643.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 22, 2013





  













IMG_0640.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 22, 2013






*In the brine. Sorry I didn't get any before they went in.*













IMG_0660.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 22, 2013


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 22, 2013)

I'm waiting.

Tom


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> I'm waiting.
> 
> Tom


Slide over a bit, Tom!!!







    I'm in!

Bear


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 22, 2013)

Plenty of room on my couch guys being I'm the only one here and the Dolphin game is starting in a few minutes. Beer is cold and smoker will be hot. Tom, do you think 6 hours in the brine with that salinity will be ok for drying on countertop for about 2 hours with a fan? 1 cup canning salt, 4 cups brown sugar. Other changes I posted in your thread.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 22, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Slide over a bit, Tom!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Help yourselves to the cooler guys.


Roadkill Cafe said:


> Plenty of room on my couch guys being I'm the only one here and the Dolphin game is starting in a few minutes. Beer is cold and smoker will be hot. Tom, do you think 6 hours in the brine with that salinity will be ok for drying on countertop for about 2 hours with a fan? 1 cup canning salt, 4 cups brown sugar. Other changes I posted in your thread.


How thick is your thickest?


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 22, 2013)

About 1-1/4" to 1-1/2" max


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 22, 2013)

That will be more than enough especially if it is not an oily fish like sockeye.  The 80% salinity is what is recommended for most fish and that's were you are.  A lesser % brine simply requires more time to saturate.  You may want to pull at two hours and form the pellicle.

Tom


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 22, 2013)

Kingfish is pretty oily. Very strong. Smoked is about the only way I'll eat it. Been in the brine for 3 hours now. Will pull at 4 hours, quick rinse and lay out on the racks with a fan for 1-2 hours or until pellicle forms. Figuring about 2 hours in the smoke at 190* to get to 145* IT. Forgot to mention, used purified water instead of tap.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 22, 2013)

Okay, sounds like you are spot on and the water will be fine, it's better than using chlorinated water.  I figure on carryover so will turn the heat down when IT hits 140° and let it go up to 145° area for 1/2 hour, then it's done.  If you let it go much above 145°, it will tend to push the unsightly oils out and be dry.  Give the pellicle plenty of time.

Will you be able to enjoy it tonight?

Tom


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 22, 2013)

I usually take to 145*-150*. I like it a little drier for dip. I'll definitely have some tonight and vac seal the rest for future and make dip.

Thanks Tom!!

Steve


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 22, 2013)

Gotcha,  Would like to see a pic of your finished product, if possible, just curios.

Tom


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 22, 2013)

Gladly, Tom. But be warned...I'm not responsible for any drool drownings. 






*Out of the brine, rinsed, patted dry and fan on to dry. *













IMG_0661.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 22, 2013





  













IMG_0662.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 22, 2013


















IMG_0663.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 22, 2013


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 22, 2013)

Not Fair----I can't lay mine out like that !!!

Next thing I'd hear would be "Meow--Meow!!!"

Bear


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 22, 2013)

Shoooot Bear, if I had a cat and it got to my fish...it would be bacon wrapped and in the smoker. All the fish would be smoked, in its stomach or out.


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 22, 2013)

I see what you mean about the dark meat.  I'm figuring it should be close to being done around 11 your time.  Bear and I are on the fragile side and may be in bed by that time, unless there is a good game on.  I'll grab three more brews for us while we wait though.

Bear, you need to think about a rotisserie.

Tom


----------



## smoking b (Sep 22, 2013)

IMG_0661.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 22, 2013






Looking good! Count me in  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    I have a cousin that lives down at Jupiter Beach & an aunt that lives at West Palm Beach. Every time I'm down that way I take advantage of the fresh seafood


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 22, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> I see what you mean about the dark meat.  I'm figuring it should be close to being done around 11 your time.  Bear and I are on the fragile side and may be in bed by that time, unless there is a good game on.  I'll grab three more brews for us while we wait though.
> 
> Bear, you need to think about a rotisserie.
> 
> Tom


Nah, won't be that late. IT is already at 126* and has only been in for 45 min. Nice pecan TBS wafting out of the stack.

Thanks Smoking B...Great fishing in that area and further down where I am.


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 22, 2013)

Yall do have a Cat....and it's ME!  Move over on that couch...and yes I would like an Imperial or a Yuengling please!

Meowwww.....I said Move over just a bit.  I may be little...but I need a spot on the couch too.







Kat


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 22, 2013)

oh....BTW....it's pa-chan...thank you very much!

Kat


----------



## smoking b (Sep 22, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> oh....BTW....it's pa-chan...thank you very much!
> 
> Kat


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 23, 2013)

KathrynN said:


> Yall do have a Cat....and it's ME!  Move over on that couch...and yes I would like an Imperial or a Yuengling please!
> 
> Meowwww.....I said Move over just a bit.  I may be little...but I need a spot on the couch too.
> 
> ...


Always room for you, Kat.


KathrynN said:


> oh....BTW....it's pa-chan...thank you very much!
> 
> Kat


I KNEW that would draw you out.


----------



## smoking b (Sep 23, 2013)

How did they turn out? I waited all night for some finished pics - surely you're not still smoking them?


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 23, 2013)

Mr T 59874 said:


> I see what you mean about the dark meat.  I'm figuring it should be close to being done around 11 your time.  Bear and I are on the fragile side and may be in bed by that time, unless there is a good game on.  I'll grab three more brews for us while we wait though.
> 
> Bear, you need to think about a rotisserie.
> 
> Tom


Ok Tom, you were right. Just about 11pm when it finished.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





   Actually, I pulled them at 147° (per the Mav) and should have let them go to 150° or a little more. Very moist. Good flavor. A bit sweet. Might reduce the sugar and add a little ginger powder next time. Vac sealed and chillin' in the fridge. Pecan was nice but like a bit more smoke flavor so will return to Oak. Will see how it is today being I was a little de-sensitized to the smoke by being in it yesterday. Ok, here are the obligatory money shots....Enjoy and thanks for all the help, comments and for looking. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0668.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 23, 2013





   













IMG_0666.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 23, 2013


















IMG_0669.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 23, 2013





  













IMG_0670.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 23, 2013


















IMG_0671.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 23, 2013





  













IMG_0672.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 23, 2013


















IMG_0673.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 23, 2013


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 23, 2013)

Sorry Smoking B, after I got them vac sealed and everything put away, I sat down on the couch and went comatose. Had to eat a couple pieces before I closed out the night though. Taste testing is always madatory!!

Steve


----------



## smoking b (Sep 23, 2013)

Roadkill Cafe said:


> Sorry Smoking B, after I got them vac sealed and everything put away, I sat down on the couch and went comatose. Had to eat a couple pieces before I closed out the night though. Taste testing is always madatory!!
> 
> Steve


That's ok man - I've been in that situation before too  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	

















IMG_0673.JPG



__ roadkill cafe
__ Sep 23, 2013






This shot right here made it worth the wait - looks great man!!  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





    Hope you're happier with it today


----------



## kathrynn (Sep 23, 2013)

The color on that is gorgeous!  AND....you always tease me about pa-chans......you are in the deep South....you should know how to say that word.  
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Kat


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 23, 2013)

Smoking B said:


> That's ok man - I've been in that situation before too
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks SB!! Don't get me wrong, the taste was good.


KathrynN said:


> The color on that is gorgeous!  AND....you always tease me about pa-chans......you are in the deep South....you should know how to say that word.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you, Kat. Very shiney from the brown sugar. If I was any further south I'd be saying it in Spanish and smoking Cuban cigars!!


----------



## Bearcarver (Sep 23, 2013)

Looks Great, Steve!!  Mighty Tasty!!!

I have one suggestion:

You mentioned you would like more smoke flavor & you would like it a bit drier.

One thing will take care of both of those issues. Use a lower smoking temp for a few hours before going to a finishing temp. The longer time smoking will give you more time to add smoke, and the extra time in heat will also dry it out a little more.

Take a look at the one in my Signature below. Click on "Smoked Salmon".

Not saying anything's wrong with yours---It looks Great !!!

Bear


----------



## mr t 59874 (Sep 23, 2013)

Steve, good job producing a smooth and clean product with good coloring. I can see you like it on the dry side.   Although you liked it last night, I will be anxious to get your take on the flavor today and how it will work in your dip.  Recipe?

It's comforting also knowing you adjust flavor by making changes in the ingredients other than salt, leaving the salinity the same.  I would also be interested how the recipe and technique works on other fishes that you might try.

Glad you enjoyed.

Tom


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 23, 2013)

Bearcarver said:


> Looks Great, Steve!!  Mighty Tasty!!!
> 
> I have one suggestion:
> 
> ...


Thanks Bear...I did run a bit hot in the beginning but backed it down below my normal temp for thick pieces of fish (190°) when I saw how fast the IT was rising to prolong the cook and allow more time in the smoke. It may be because I was a bit de-sensitized to the smoke by that time. Same thing happens with other meats too. Actually, I had your smoked salmon recipe pulled up too and even went and got all the ingredients for the brine. It looks really tasty!! Couldn't decide between yours and Tom's so I had to flip a coin. Yours will be tried next time for sure. The fish was a little mushy to start with which I'm sure affected the cook too.


Mr T 59874 said:


> Steve, good job producing a smooth and clean product with good coloring. I can see you like it on the dry side.   Although you liked it last night, I will be anxious to get your take on the flavor today and how it will work in your dip.  Recipe?
> 
> It's comforting also knowing you adjust flavor by making changes in the ingredients other than salt, leaving the salinity the same.  I would also be interested how the recipe and technique works on other fishes that you might try.
> 
> ...


Thanks Tom!! I will be re-taste testing it in a while. I think it will be too moist for dip. Wasn't as firm and flaky as Swordfish or Marlin. One of the recipes I use for dip is in this thread http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/131620/todays-menu-smoked-fish . I used to not worry about the salinity so much but after reading about all the nasties that can form when drying on the countertop if it's too low I try to be a bit more careful now. Mom always has some of my fish when smoked and at 85 years old her immune system isn't as strong as ours. Want her to enjoy but not croak from my cooking. I'll let you know how it is with other fish when I use it. Won't be doing Kingfish again anytime soon...unless I catch it. Not a fish I usually buy, especially for smoking. Swordfish, Marlin, Dolphin, Shark. Would like to try smoking some fresh Yellowfin or Bluefin Tuna but it's pretty pricey.

Steve


----------



## bamafan (Sep 25, 2013)

Nice post. I have this one saved away. I've given away more kingfish than I have ever cooked. My fishing partner sold his boat but I shouldn't have any trouble getting a slab to try the brine thing out. It Smoked is also about the only way I like King. Other than that 1 " chunks soaked in buttermilk for 1 to 2 days and then fried. Then you just have hot fried batter and cold beer to wash it down with. I'm assuming the same brine with Blackfin? Another oily fish I'm not to found of.


----------



## roadkill cafe (Sep 25, 2013)

Thanks Bama. Greatly appreciated. Smoked Kingfish brings back a ton of memories from when I was a kid. Used to go out on the drift (party) boats all the time and when a King was caught it was filleted and the next day it immediately went to a local smokehouse. They would brine, smoke and vac seal it for about $1.20/lb. Sure wish that smokehouse was still open. Have never been able to duplicate his brine of the flavor. He made the absolute BEST dip ever. Found a guy online that knew the guy who owned the place and had his recipes. Was supposed to send them to me but never did...even after numerous e-mails. I gave up on trying to get them. This has turned out very good. After sitting in the fridge, and allowing my taste buds to clear of the smoke, it tastes great. Folks I've given some to have been like "Oh man is this good!!". I think it would be good with Blackfin too. Any oily fish actually. Just make sure you get the salinity right if you're going to fan dry at room temp. 

Steve


----------

